# Any dupe for MAC boybait cremesheen glass



## geeko (Jan 12, 2010)

I m so sad...I finished my tube of Boybait cremesheen glass and this is the best nude gloss i've ever used. It goes so well with all kinds of eye make up and blush...and the texture is great as well

Now that i've finished it...I need a dupe for it cause i love the color so much since it's LE and i can't get it off the counters anymore. Sob....

MAC pls repromote boybait creme sheen glass......


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 12, 2010)

Boy Bait is still on mac's website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered one the other night, just go to the lip section and you'll find it.  I can't find a proper dupe for it :\


----------



## bis (Jan 12, 2010)

And if I remember correctly it will become perm later in the year with the Too Fabulous collection. No dupe needed.


----------



## geeko (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks...boybait is no longer sellin at the counter in my country though...

i need to find someone who can help me order online.....


thanks bis....that's great news. I love boy bait so much. it's my everyday gloss. And i dun get tired of wearing it.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmm..
How about C-thru?  I know they are not exactly the same color... I am just wondering if you mix C-thru with Lust or something a bit orange-y gloss, that would be closer to Boybait?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2010)

It's going to be made perm later in the year. If you can't wait how about NARS Giza? HTH


----------



## My Nguyen (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes,,,I love MAC boybait creme sheen glass as well


----------

